# Korean Terms



## Akashiro Tamaya (Oct 6, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what the korean terms for 

Hard Study:
Hard Way:



The Japanese calls it "Shugyo"  I'd like to know what the Korean Term would.

Advance thanks to those who response to my inquiry.


----------



## MountainSage (Oct 6, 2003)

According to Langenscheidt's Pocket Dictionary of Korean 2001: Hard: tandanhan
Study: kongbu
Way: Do

You'd have to find a native speaker to get the slang type terms for these words.

Mountainsage


----------

